# Weird



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

My betta was staying in the same place overnight and I was worried. Today after I came from school and fed him he was in the same place that he was overnight. When I moved his net for water changes, he just started moving like nothing. When I showed it to him again up close he flared. :razz:


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Does he seem stressed at all?

Have you checked your water levels?


----------

